# Boas Festas 2019/2020



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Dez 2019 às 09:54)

Bom Natal...

...e um próspero Ano Novo!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Dez 2019 às 16:05)

Então, ninguém publica nada por aqui? 
O que é que se passa??


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Dez 2019 às 16:17)

Mais logo...


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Dez 2019 às 16:24)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Então, ninguém publica nada por aqui?


  Estão a fazer os doces...

*A todos desejo umas Festas Felizes.
Um Santo Natal!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Dez 2019 às 18:59)

*FESTAS FELIZES PARA TODOS! FELIZ NATAL!   *


----------



## Gerofil (24 Dez 2019 às 19:14)

*Boas festas e feliz ano novo para todos os membros, visitantes e familiares do MeteoPT*


----------



## Serra do Açor (24 Dez 2019 às 19:31)

Boas festas, 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Dez 2019 às 19:35)

Boas festas, para todos os que compatilham a paixão pela meteorologia deste fórum, e que nos acompanham ao longo de todo o ano.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Dez 2019 às 20:15)

Um feliz e Santo Natal, e umas boas entradas em 2020


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Dez 2019 às 22:35)

Feliz e Doce Natal para todos, pessoal!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (24 Dez 2019 às 23:01)

Bom Natal a todos!


----------



## Smota (24 Dez 2019 às 23:38)

Bom Natal a todos 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Dez 2019 às 02:47)

Feliz Natal para todos!

Presépio do Reguengo do Fetal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (25 Dez 2019 às 06:44)

*Feliz Natal para todos *
*Joyeux Noël à tous *
*Vrolijk Kerstfeest voor iedereen *
*Fröhliche Weihnachten für alle *
*Սուրբ Ծնունդ բոլորին*

**


----------



## Gates (25 Dez 2019 às 13:47)

Boas Festas pessoal!


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Dez 2019 às 16:14)

Boas festas a todos!


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Dez 2019 às 19:48)

Boas Festas a todos os membros e staff do MeteoPT


----------



## Gates (26 Dez 2019 às 13:26)

Lenha grátis para aquecer a quadra natalícia, cortesia da Elsa


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2020 às 01:04)

Desejo a todos um muito feliz ano 2020!


----------



## Toby (1 Jan 2020 às 20:03)

Saúde, dinheiro, amor para 2020.


----------



## MSantos (2 Jan 2020 às 10:16)

Este tópico passou-me ao lado...

Mas ainda vou a tempo de desejar a todos o bom ano, cheio de saúde, momentos felizes e realizações pessoais. 

E já agora... Desejo a todos um bom nevão a cotas baixas ainda este mês de Janeiro ou no inicio de Fevereiro!


----------

